
Popcorntime.io is dead. Long live Butter project - lambdacomplete
http://status.popcorntime.io/incidents/cs56btjdvnw9
======
lambdacomplete
Looks like [http://popcorn-time.se/](http://popcorn-time.se/) is still up and
the app is still working.

